# nm-applet and insufficient privileges

## ago

I know, there are billion topic about it, but it still does not work for me.

I'm trying to run nm-applet into openbox.

- Openbox is launched with: 

```
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session openbox-session
```

- I'm an active user, ck-list-session says active = TRUE.

- Consolekit is running

- I tried to add /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pkla with this content:

```
[nm-applet]

Identity=unix-group:plugdev

Action=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.*

ResultAny=yes

ResultInactive=no

ResultActive=yes
```

- I lauched /usr/libexec/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1

- I'm in he plugdev group.

nm-applet says always that I have insufficient privileges. Any idea(s)?

----------

